

American Red Cross Disaster Relief Donation Page - rquantz
https://www.redcross.org/donate/index.jsp?donateStep=2&itemId=prod10002

======
rquantz
Maybe this isn't the sort of thing that should be posted here, but so many of
us here have money to spare, and so many people are facing such hardship.
Please consider donating or giving blood.

